# Help with Genius G-Pen 560 using Ubuntu 9.10



## CannonFodder (Dec 25, 2009)

I just bought it, two problems
1)If I just get the pen close it shows the mouse is moving, how can I change it so it has to be on the tablet for it to move
2)The pen works so that if you get the tip on the tablet it left clicks, but there's also a button on the side for right clicking.  How do I make it so the button on the side is for left clicking. (I don't need to right click for it)
Please explain directions in detail I don't know alot about this.
I forgot also on the tablet the center of it is the center of the screen, etc.
3)How do I change it you can move it left even if it's in the right side of the tablet.

Also yes the driver is installed


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 25, 2009)

I found what I think are the setup instructions you need at TabletSetupWizardpen at Ubuntu Community Documentation.  The directions call for you to use the vim editor, but the directions can be followed exactly with any vi-compatible text editor or generally with any text editor.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm stuck on the last part
it says "info.product" but the part where I find out that isn't working.
It says Aiptek but the company is Genius.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm stuck on the last part
> it says "info.product" but the part where I find out that isn't working.



The command grep -i name /proc/bus/input/devices didn't give the name of the tablet?



CannonFodder said:


> It says Aiptek but the company is Genius.



I saw that turn up in search results.  I have no idea if the brands are compatible, but I'd wager they are.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The command grep -i name /proc/bus/input/devices didn't give the name of the tablet?
> I saw that turn up in search results.  I have no idea if the brands are compatible, but I'd wager they are.


Got it!
All I need to figure out now is how to make the mouse pointer move relative to how the pen is moving...
I don't think there's a way to do that though.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2009)

If you mean making the pointer move relative to device movement, like a real mouse or touchpad, then true, there's no way that I know of.  A tablet, as far as I can tell, is essentially a miniature screen area: A point on the tablet surface always corresponds to the same pixel on the screen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright
Oh real quick I accidently deleted Network Manager from my the panel, I still have it installed.  How can I put it back on there?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 26, 2009)

Frankly, I'm amazed you're still able to use the 'Net with Network Manager installed but not running.

Anyway, Alt+F2 -> nm-applet --sm-disable

Edit: If you mean the area where Network Manager and other notification icons sit, then it's the Notification Area applet you want to add to the panel.  Right-click on an empty area of the panel, choose "Add to Panel," and choose Notification Area.  Once added back, either middle-drag the grippy or right-click the grippy and choose "Move" to put the applet where you want.


----------

